# In June comes Universal Health System



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://translate.google.com/transl...ema-universal-de-salud-ssa&edit-text=&act=url

En junio entra Sistema Universal de Salud: Ssa

"Beginning next month, any beneficiary will be able to receive medical attention at any Social Security Institute (IMSS), State Workers’ Social Security Institute (ISSSTE) or federal or state health secretariat hospital [Seguro Popular], regardless of the institution to which the patient is affiliated.

Under the new scheme, said Dr. Gabriel O’Shea Cuevas, patients with particular medical needs not available in the state or federal health secretariats [Seguro Popular] will have the opportunity to be transferred to other IMSS or ISSSTE hospitals, and vice versa."


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Kind of interesting. We renewed our IMSS coverage in January. As a follow-up to that they require us to get a new 'book'. We had been visiting the main hospital as our 'clinic'. We also moved 2+ years ago now - further away from the city to the North. So when we went to get the new book (and provided our new comprobante) they said we now need to go to a different clinic - another half hour South of where we had been going. I was very resistant (and told them so). But - we went this week to the new clinic - and it wasn't so bad  Much shorter lines; everyone seemed much happier... Sure we have turned a half hour commute into an hour - but we make that up in less wait time.

I think in the big scheme of things they are trying. Now we just have to get all the people involved in providing healthcare access to the same data. I have offered - gratis.

My point in responding was that I think they are trying to off-load some of the traffic away from the 'main' site - perhaps to accommodate what you are suggesting.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

ISSTE is a much better system than IMSS. What will happen is that the better clinics will become overloaded and everything will become just like iMSS. The Government employees will be very upset that their system will no longer be first class. Bad idea!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobbyb said:


> ISSTE is a much better system than IMSS. What will happen is that the better clinics will become overloaded and everything will become just like iMSS. The Government employees will be very upset that their system will no longer be first class. Bad idea!


"Under the new scheme, said Dr. Gabriel O’Shea Cuevas, patients with particular medical needs not available in the state or federal health secretariats [Seguro Popular] will have the opportunity to be transferred to other IMSS or ISSSTE hospitals, and vice versa." 

Patients don´t select where they go. A referal is made only when your area´s socialized medical system doesn´t have a treatment for your disease and another socialized medical system does have it - in your area. 

It saves you from going to another city or state for treatment to your socialzed medical system´s hospitals.

It saves the 3 medical systems from instaling duplicate medical treatments in the same area in the future if they don´t already have it there. [financial savings]

It gives all 3 the same range of coverage for treatment that possible the other one or two do not cover - covers more diseases combined than it does seperately.


----------



## qroo_Paul (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*How is it working out for you...?*

Hmmmm...



AlanMexicali said:


> https://translate.google.com/transl...ema-universal-de-salud-ssa&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> En junio entra Sistema Universal de Salud: Ssa
> 
> ...


- and -



AlanMexicali said:


> ...Patients don´t select where they go. A referal is made only when your area´s socialized medical system doesn´t have a treatment for your disease and another socialized medical system does have it - in your area.
> 
> It saves you from going to another city or state for treatment to your socialzed medical system´s hospitals.
> 
> ...


Great information & wonderful concept... so, how's it working?


----------

